# Horn fuse blowing



## twostroke91 (Mar 8, 2015)

First off i am new here so hello everyone . My 94 S10 started blowing the horn fuse what could b causing this ? Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi twostroke91


1) Horn positive lead shorting to ground. (repair positive wire) 
2) Horn relay shorted. (replace relay) 
3) Horn molex connector damaged. ( replace connector)
4) "Floating" ground wire (repair ground wire )
5) Horn windings shorted (replace horn)
6) Wrong fuse. ( replace fuse with appropriate amp rating)
7) Steering wheel bi-metal spring, wire, broken or damaged. (replace spring)


----------



## twostroke91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I'll check it out .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing you shouldn't do is put in a higher amp fuse. I've seen too many people make that mistake.


----------



## twostroke91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Right no higher amp fuse for me I want to fix it not burn it down lol . I did however move the fuse block by drivers door to see if I could get to the dome light switch which i couldn't and after that I believe is when it started blowing the fuse . Didn't remove the block just moved it out of the way . .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it properly grounded?


----------



## twostroke91 (Mar 8, 2015)

The fus block or the horn ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not the block itself but the relay.


----------



## twostroke91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got the horn among other things working when I replaced. The*turn signal switch due to left turn signal not canceling . Happy camper .


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> One thing you shouldn't do is put in a higher amp fuse. I've seen too many people make that mistake.





twostroke91 said:


> Right no higher amp fuse for me I want to fix it not burn it down lol . I did however move the fuse block by drivers door to see if I could get to the dome light switch which i couldn't and after that I believe is when it started blowing the fuse . Didn't remove the block just moved it out of the way . .


I would say something about a 30 amp fuse and its just a Chevrolet, but I won't...even though we haven't GM 2.8 from my oldest son's Jeep Comanche on the stand yet again due to a valve train problem that most GM's I have even worked on have.

Instead I'll say this, I'm glad for you that it was just the turn signal switch and not the horn wiring, I had a89 s 10 Blazer (same column you have) and the wire went bad a couple of years before I registered on here and it was easiest to change the entire could in that thing than rewire it. The ONLY fuse that you can swap for a higher amp on that truck is the cig lighter, and that's ONLY if you have wired it separately, I found that out the hard way


----------

